# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  No Frills Hotel or Bed and Breakfast

## Summer

My friends from University knows am member of sites so I am posting on their behalf. Cheap Hotel close to the Momtego Bay Airport..they say about $70:00 a night. Anyone know of a place like this she and her boyfriend plan on staying ten days in Montego Bay. Also how much would a taxi run for.....I told her to check with JUTA in the airport when she gets there. They are students like myself and broke like me.....thanks for any help BTW as we are Canadians it would be $70:00 Canadian or the equivalent. I told them I don't think you can get that price anyplace now but they say keeping their fingers crossed.  :Smile:

----------


## Summer

Twenty eight hits and no one knows eh!   :Frown:

----------


## JitterBug

send them to negril . . . all sorts of options under that price . . .

----------


## Summer

Thanks but they hell bent on Montego Bay they don't have extra cash for taxi to Negril.

----------


## onthecorner

around 100.00 round trip to and from negril....staying over 10 nites they will save that and more on the hotel room....and have a better room....not to mention beach fees at almost every beach in mobay and they will need a taxi to get back and forth from the beach....when in negril hit the beach and go left or right, no charge and the food is cheaper and better and the beer ice cold and the 2 for 1 drinks all day long, if they dont do the research and go to mobay instead of negril, i dont think they will ever understand you talking about how great jamaica is....im sure other people will disagree with me but ive been over a dozen time to the island and if i had stayed in mobay the first time i would have never gone to jamaica again....

----------


## negrilsand

Toby Inn is the first place that comes to mind. I have paid $50 to $80 per night at Tobys.There are beautiful beaches down the street that charge about $5 a day for entrance-Doctor's Cave Beach which is not affiliated with the hotel of the same name and Cornwall Beach. When you add the $70 to the cost of food and beverage you might come out almost even if you shop for a good rate at Royal Decameron Montego Bay. Another  choice would be Sunset Beach Resort. You can find some real good rates out of Canada for instance including airfare. Avoid the Gloriana Hotel at all costs. I do not recommend Doctors Cave or Gloucester Hotel either. Protect your valuables wherever you are. I would not stay at any of the so called B&Bs. You will be away from the beach and really at the mercy of the landowner. Don't spend your vacation trying to find food and transportation from a sketchy area.

----------


## M&G Montreal

You could look at El Greco.  Yes, it's out of the range, BUT, if they are 4 or more, it might prove OK - they have spacious 2 bedroom suites, with full kitchen and full bath in each bedroom plus a powder room downstairs.  They could make some of their own meals, and breakfast is included.  They have a pool, and it's an elevator ride to Dr.'s Cave, and I believe daily beach passes can be had.  There is also a living room and small dining room.  Secure safes in each room.  Sorry, that should be each unit.  Worth a look, particularly if they are going off-ish season.

----------

